# 2001 F-150 Fgawr



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello fellow Ford onwers. I new to this site and have considered buying a plow for my 150.
i have the towing package and the door sticker lists my FGAWR 3600 with the RGAWR 3550 and GVWR 6250. my question is could the front rating be wrong.

I have went to Westerns and Blizzards web site to power match or quick match a plow and both site list my years 150 with a 3660 FGAWR so i'm wondering could 2 web sites be wrong or do i have a typo on my sticker.


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

60 lbs isnt going to account for much, plow mfg are all going to list the light duty plows. Check SnoWay out more bang for the buck on that size truck


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the in put i go to the sno way thread and check it out


----------

